# Compound Exercises



## AnnAk (Aug 2, 2019)

So I have been hitting the gym and I have researching different types of workouts and I came across compound excersises. 

Will that benefit me as a new EMT in the field? 

Do you guys recommend it or is there something else that you guys recommend? 

Thanks!!


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 2, 2019)

Deadlift, sumo deadlifts, squats, goblet squats, front squats: lifting stretchers, patients, and **** from various positions

farmer carries: carrying equipment or patients

Rows (barbell and dumbbell) and other pulling exercises: transferring patients

Don't neglect everything else, but of things that translate well to this job....

Nsuns 5/3/1. The first two weeks will suck. You'll get used to the volume quickly.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 3, 2019)

Starting Strength
					

Starting Strength is a strength training system designed to safely and efficiently improve strength, health, and athletic performance using basic barbell exercises.




					startingstrength.com


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Deadlift, sumo deadlifts, squats, goblet squats, front squats



ie get dem buns nice and toned.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2019)

I would also suggest some upper back and shoulder blade exercises. For pulling those patients from the gurney to the hospital bed and vise versa. Like St already stated rows are good, but if you're on a budget and can't/don't want a gym membership a couple dumbbells and an exercise ball can also provide you with the ability to do some of those basic workouts.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 3, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> ie get dem buns nice and toned.


Legs are my favorite. I'm not throwing heavy weight by any means, I can just take a lot more abuse to my legs and feel fine than I can my arms.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> Legs are my favorite. I'm not throwing heavy weight by any means, I can just take a lot more abuse to my legs and feel fine than I can my arms.



I do my bodyweight for legs and deadlifts. I figure thats a happy medium between heavy and challenging. I can't squat 400 or deadlift 300 but I can do my bodyweight. Maybe I'll eventually see just how much I can go.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 3, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> I do my bodyweight for legs and deadlifts. I figure thats a happy medium between heavy and challenging. I can't squat 400 or deadlift 300 but I can do my bodyweight. Maybe I'll eventually see just how much I can go.


I only want those to be in the 1.5-2x area. Clean and jerk I'd just like to get to 1 plate for the near future and snatch I'd like to just get consistently right.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 3, 2019)

StCEMT said:


> snatch



Those scare the hell outta me... won't touch them with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Those scare the hell outta me... won't touch them with a 10 foot pole.


Well it also helps I've got coaching available. Makes it a lot easier. I definitely struggle with that one more than the clean and jerk.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 4, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Those scare the hell outta me... won't touch them with a 10 foot pole.


That explains a lot....


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> That explains a lot....



I could roast you with a comeback like "says the guy whose one sandwich away from fat" but I ain't gonna... 

In all seriousness though snatches are probably the workout with the highest potential to put you on injury for quite awhile.


----------

